# gotomydvr tivo access requires login?



## jwolfley (Aug 12, 2008)

i am pretty sure i have performed all the install/config steps correctly but when i click on the name in the Select TiVo to Control screen i get:

Authentication required
A username and password are being requested by https://gotomydvr.com. The site says: "'TivoWebPlus"

i have tried the obvious but i cannot get past this screen. can someone tell me what user/pass this requires?

jlw.


----------



## IminMs (Sep 10, 2006)

In Tivowebplus, (your tivo) goto sysadmin/configure. You'll see "user name" and "password"
that is where you set the password to be whatever you want.


----------

